# Bainbridge, Ga. Artifact Show



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2012)

Worth the trip to see some of the finest artifacts in the nation, bar none.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 24, 2012)

how do they deal with the problem of fakes. I have seen some incredibly good fake points.  Would concern me if I collected them.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 24, 2012)

Frame of local artifacts I recently put together.
 Most came from near the Potomac river in VA.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  AntiqueMeds
> 
> how do they deal with the problem of fakes. I have seen some incredibly good fake points.  Would concern me if I collected them.


 
 Some of these guys, especially Mr. Dowdy and his co-authors of the Best of the Best books, have looked at literally tens of thousands of points, and seem to have figured out what to look for, although I'm sure one slips through the cracks from time to time.  Personally, I've only bought two points in 25 years, and only because I knew the person that found them, where, and how.  Other than that, what I've personally found is all I want.  Here's a couple that I found.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2012)

.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2012)

.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2012)

.


----------



## AntiqueMeds (Apr 24, 2012)

you have a lot better lithic material there.
 up here the aborigines had tough work even making useable points.
 Every once and a while you get lucky and find one made of clear crystal quartz.


----------



## sandchip (Apr 24, 2012)

Here's one of the two I bought.  My nephew found this one, my wife was there, and it was and is the only one he's ever found.  Some folk's beginner's luck amazes me!

 Between the Coastal Plains Chert and agatized coral, we are really blessed here in the south with some beautiful material for points.

 The stuff at the show will make dogs out of my stuff though, no joke.


----------



## glass man (Apr 26, 2012)

NICE!I collected arrow heds before any thing else...started at age 11...but traded most all after getting into bottles.Spent a lot of happy hours looking  through plowed fields for them.

 The most amazing collection I ever saw was of a man the  ROBBED THE GRAVES of Indians...gave me the creeps...strange too since he was of Indian desent..no way I could ever do such a thing...be like going and digging up my ancesters buried in the grave yards here!A TERRIBLE THING!

 Wish I ws able to go to this show!

 I worked with a guy that made arrow heads...he was good!e sold them at craft shows..after seeing him make them..I would have to find them in the fields myself or buy from some one I know well like the SAND MAN did!


----------



## glass man (Apr 26, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  sandchip
> 
> Here's one of the two I bought.  My nephew found this one, my wife was there, and it was and is the only one he's ever found.  Some folk's beginner's luck amazes me!
> 
> ...


 


    THAT IS BEAUTIFUL!!! JAMIE


----------

